# Black tyres



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

hello guy's,

I'm looking for a new product tohave "black look" on my tyres and not a gloss look.

I 'd like to have this look:









And not this one:









To clean wheels, wich *ACID FREE *product is the best ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A strong shampoo mix will be ok for cleaning wheels.

The closest look i have to what you require on your wheels is the Zanio tyre dressing ( I think its water based so does not last as long as say a gel type tyre dressing) 

You could use something like pinnacle tyre dressing apply a nice coat let it dry and then use a mircofiber to buff off any residue .


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Not sure about differing durabilities between water-based and solvent-based as I will only use the former.

*Good Silicone / Not so good Silicone:*
*a) Water - based silicone dressings - *usually a milky-white liquid, (Polydimethylsiloxane (PDS) that doesn't contain petroleum distillate; silicone oils, waxes, or solvents that can harm rubber and/or vinyl over time. Water-based dressings use a combination of natural oils and polymers to offer a non-greasy, satin finish. Some of these products also contain ultra violet radiation (UVR) blocking agents to help keep tires from cracking, fading and hardening. Most, if not all water-based dressings are environmentally friendly / biodegradable, whereas solvent-based silicone is not.

*b) Solvent-based silicone dressings *- usually a clear greasy liquid, (Dimethal (DMS) that contain petroleum solvents as a cleaning agent, they remove the elasticity from vinyl, rubber and paint; causing them to evaporate out of the substrate, leaving behind a dry inflexible surface. Most high gloss products are based upon DMS silicone oil, the difference between water and solvent based is in the carrier system used. Solvent based products use a hydrocarbon silicone to suspend the product. When you apply it, the solvent evaporates leaving the dressing's active ingredients (Silicone oil) behind; solvent-based silicone is not biodegradable.


----------



## Candypants (Jul 18, 2007)

360modena said:


> hello guy's,
> 
> I'm looking for a new product tohave "black look" on my tyres and not a gloss look.


Go with Xenit Citrus Cleaner on the tyres, using a scrubbing brush after applying it. Wipe off and all done.

No need to dress them as you will have a grippy, flat look almost exactly what you want

I did this after wanting a flat black look on my Forester.

I do top with a local product supplied by Final Inspection but I wipe that down too to get a flat matt black look.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Might be worth trying the Einszett wheel cleaner, gives a very nice matt finish IMO.

I've actually found the best finish so far seems to be simply cleaning the tyres thoroughly with a brush and APC.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Megs #38 followed by Poorboys Bold n Bright is my go to for tyres. #38 gives great protection, albeit leaves the rubber looking a bit dull, BNB enchances them a bit and makes them look, err bold. Give it a blast!


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank's everybody!

We can't find the Megs #38...but i will try the Poorboys BNB :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

360modena said:


> Thank's everybody!
> 
> We can't find the Megs #38...but i will try the Poorboys BNB :thumb:


Unfortunately Meg's #38 has been discontinued as it wasn't VOC compliant. 

I don't think Poorboys BNB is what you're looking for unless you get a matt finish after buffing off.

I'd recommend 2ymol Tyre Preserve for a deep matt black finish.

Alan W


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Unfortunately Meg's #38 has been discontinued as it wasn't VOC compliant.
> 
> I don't think Poorboys BNB is what you're looking for unless you get a matt finish after buffing off.
> 
> ...


Ok! i'm looking for the Momol tyre Preserve 

Some talks too about Zaino Z16


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

The top one looks alot like the finish with Swissvaux Pneu IMAHO...

I have just used something called Ultima Tyre and Trim Guard and that gives a very satin look... no shine to it all all - just a clean look


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

top one looks like my tyres do afer megs endurance gel, when ive buffed it off


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

as already said, agrepoorboys BNB is not the one.

I'd opt for the ***** of Swissol one. I also find As finish does the job, but you prob dont want 5 litres... for the same price


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

I found some detail withe Z16 and it looks really good!!


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anybody have some pics of results with different product (Zaino Z16 and BNB) ??


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

there will be pics of Poorboys on my details prob from around Nov last year....


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Swissvax Pneu, gives a nice new rubber look, dead easy to apply, spray, wipe and walk away , have a look at the cars I've posted today in the studio and you'll see what it looks like in action.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup Swissvax Pneu is very good stuff for a natural finish 

Also, it sounds crazy, but pour a little bit of snowfoam onto a applicator pad and rub it over the tyre, it also leaves a very clean, black finish


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Also, it sounds crazy, but pour a little bit of snowfoam onto a applicator pad and rub it over the tyre, it also leaves a very clean, black finish


Surely that will simply be because it's cleaned the tyre thoroughly and what your left with is the natural black rubber in all it's cleaned glory?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Precisely  APC is also very good on door rubbers


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

This is the best look for me:










:thumb:


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Precisely  APC is also very good on door rubbers


What's "APC"???


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

All Purpose Cleaner, a pro detailing product by Meguiar's i think


----------



## 360modena (Jun 24, 2007)

oh ok!


----------

